# Dr Harvey Coconut Smiles LOVE THEM



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

We have all read the benefits of coconut. I tried these treats for my crew and it is a big hit! 

You could probably make your own or cheat and buy these LOL

Not only are they an awesome treat, they help maintain dental health and all the other awesome coconut benefits. 

Coconut Smiles - Dr. Harvey's

I know Amazon and Chewy sells them too!


----------

